# I have pitched it out since I was 10 years old, let's hear it for Ultra. Patz 98C 12'



## Marco (Sep 24, 2013)

https://scontent-a-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/p480x480/1239683_10151921960319357_752743535_n.jpg




































patz 98c


----------



## Marco (Sep 29, 2013)

Got it all hooked up and made a lap, now let's get the bigman on the holehog, run this sucker to the roof and get chopping.


----------



## Marco (Jul 24, 2014)

On haylage this is sweet, what a ballbreaker that was to pitch out.


----------

